# xfree Konfiguration geht immer schief mit meinem notebook!

## firefighter99

Hallo community,

ich besitze ein Acer TravelMate 290 mit Grafikkarten Intel 855GM Chipsatz, also i810 und versuche mit dem 2.6.7 Kernel XFree zu installieren.

Ich habe sowohl die manuelle Konfiguration versucht, als auch die automatische über "XFree86 - configure". Bei beiden kommt der gleiche Fehler:

(EE) I810(0): VBE initialization failed.

Anbei die Logs und meine Konfig. Ich habe bereits im Board gesucht, aber keine Lösung für dieses Problem finden können. Ich hoffe bei Euch komm ich weiter....

Log:

```
XFree86 Version 4.3.0.1

Release Date: 15 August 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.7 i686 [ELF] 

Build Date: 10 August 2004

   Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Tue Aug 10 23:57:32 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

(==) ServerLayout "XFree86 Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   XFree86 Video Driver: 0.6

   XFree86 XInput driver : 0.4

   XFree86 Server Extension : 0.2

   XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x00000000, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,3580 card 1025,003d rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 8086,3584 card 1025,003d rev 02 class 08,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 8086,3585 card 1025,003d rev 02 class 08,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 8086,3582 card 1025,003d rev 02 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 8086,3582 card 1025,003d rev 02 class 03,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,24c2 card 1025,003d rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,24c4 card 1025,003d rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,24c7 card 1025,003d rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,24cd card 1025,003d rev 03 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev 83 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,24cc card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,24ca card 1025,003d rev 03 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,24c3 card 1025,003d rev 03 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,24c5 card 1025,0021 rev 03 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:6: chip 8086,24c6 card 1025,003d rev 03 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1106,3044 card 1025,003d rev 80 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:01:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 1025,003d rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:02:0: chip 8086,1043 card 8086,2527 rev 04 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:04:0: chip 1524,1410 card 4000,0000 rev 01 class 06,07,00 hdr 02

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000dfff (0x2000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xa0000000 - 0xafffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (1:4:0), (1,2,5), BCTRL: 0x05c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(--) PCI:*(0:2:0) Intel Corp. 852GM/852GME/855GM/855GME Chipset Graphics Controller rev 2, Mem @ 0xb0000000/27, 0xf0000000/19, I/O @ 0xe000/3

(--) PCI: (0:2:1) Intel Corp. 852GM/852GME/855GM/855GME Chipset Graphics Controller rev 2, Mem @ 0x20000000/27, 0x1f000000/19

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe0001000 - 0xe00010ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe0001800 - 0xe0001fff (0x800) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xf0080600 - 0xf00806ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xf0080400 - 0xf00805ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x1f080000 - 0x1f0803ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xf0080000 - 0xf00803ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xb7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000c100 - 0x0000c17f (0x80) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e47f (0x80) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000e300 - 0x0000e3ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000e200 - 0x0000e23f (0x40) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000e100 - 0x0000e1ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x0000141f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00001100 - 0x0000110f (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001700 - 0x0000171f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00001600 - 0x0000161f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00001200 - 0x0000121f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x1f000000 - 0x1f07ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x27ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe0001000 - 0xe00010ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe0001800 - 0xe0001fff (0x800) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xf0080600 - 0xf00806ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xf0080400 - 0xf00805ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x1f080000 - 0x1f0803ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xf0080000 - 0xf00803ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xb7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000c100 - 0x0000c17f (0x80) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e47f (0x80) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000e300 - 0x0000e3ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000e200 - 0x0000e23f (0x40) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000e100 - 0x0000e1ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x0000141f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00001100 - 0x0000110f (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001700 - 0x0000171f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00001600 - 0x0000161f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00001200 - 0x0000121f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0x1f000000 - 0x1f07ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x27ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x1effffff (0x1ef00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x1effffff (0x1ef00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe0001000 - 0xe00010ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe0001800 - 0xe0001fff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xf0080600 - 0xf00806ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf0080400 - 0xf00805ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x1f080000 - 0x1f0803ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xf0080000 - 0xf00803ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xb7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0x1f000000 - 0x1f07ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x27ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000c100 - 0x0000c17f (0x80) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e47f (0x80) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000e300 - 0x0000e3ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000e200 - 0x0000e23f (0x40) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000e100 - 0x0000e1ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x0000141f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00001100 - 0x0000110f (0x10) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00001700 - 0x0000171f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00001600 - 0x0000161f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00001200 - 0x0000121f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/librecord.a

(II) Module record: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libxtrap.a

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "speedo"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libspeedo.a

(II) Module speedo: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.1

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Speedo

(II) LoadModule: "i810"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/i810_drv.o

(II) Module i810: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.3.0

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) I810: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810, i810-dc100,

   i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00:02:0

(--) Chipset 852GM/855GM found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x1effffff (0x1ef00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe0001000 - 0xe00010ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe0001800 - 0xe0001fff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xf0080600 - 0xf00806ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf0080400 - 0xf00805ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x1f080000 - 0x1f0803ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xf0080000 - 0xf00803ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xb7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0x1f000000 - 0x1f07ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x27ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000c100 - 0x0000c17f (0x80) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e47f (0x80) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000e300 - 0x0000e3ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000e200 - 0x0000e23f (0x40) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000e100 - 0x0000e1ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x0000141f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00001100 - 0x0000110f (0x10) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00001700 - 0x0000171f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00001600 - 0x0000161f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00001200 - 0x0000121f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x1effffff (0x1ef00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe0001000 - 0xe00010ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe0001800 - 0xe0001fff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xf0080600 - 0xf00806ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf0080400 - 0xf00805ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x1f080000 - 0x1f0803ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xf0080000 - 0xf00803ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xb7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0x1f000000 - 0x1f07ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x27ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] 1   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [17] 1   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [18] 1   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000c100 - 0x0000c17f (0x80) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e47f (0x80) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000e300 - 0x0000e3ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000e200 - 0x0000e23f (0x40) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000e100 - 0x0000e1ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x0000141f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00001100 - 0x0000110f (0x10) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00001700 - 0x0000171f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00001600 - 0x0000161f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00001200 - 0x0000121f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B](B)

   [33] 1   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [34] 1   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvbe.a

(II) Module vbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(==) I810(0): Depth 8, (==) framebuffer bpp 8

(==) I810(0): RGB weight 888

(==) I810(0): Default visual is PseudoColor

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) I810(0): initializing int10

(EE) I810(0): VBE initialization failed.

(II) UnloadModule: "i810"

(II) UnloadModule: "int10"

(II) UnloadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Unloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) UnloadModule: "vbe"

(II) Unloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvbe.a

(II) UnloadModule: "int10"

(II) Unloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found
```

Konfig:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "XFree86 Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "speedo"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "keyboard"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/mouse"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "CacheLines"            # <i>

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRI"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"          # <i>

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "i810"

   VendorName  "Intel Corp."

   BoardName   "852GM/852GME/855GM/855GME Chipset Graphics Controller"

   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## PhoenixCP

Kann es sein, das du in deiner XFree-Konfiguration noch ne Auflösung solltest mit der er standardmässig laufen soll?

----------

## firefighter99

 *PhoenixCP wrote:*   

> Kann es sein, das du in deiner XFree-Konfiguration noch ne Auflösung solltest mit der er standardmässig laufen soll?

 

Ich habe den screen section jetzt so angepasst:

```
Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultColorDepth 24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     1

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     4

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     8

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     15

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     16

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     24

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     32

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection
```

Der Fehler ist aber der Gleiche in den logs  :Sad: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

den treiber hast du aber im kernel aktiviert? ich hab die gleiche karte... und worked good  :Smile: 

schau bitte mal.

ciao

----------

## BigMadF

Also ich hab auch ein Centrino Notebook mit eben dieser GraKa...

Ich poste Dir mal meine XFree-config. Bemerke das Du in den Zeilen für "Display" Die Auflösungen drin stehn ham musst. Ich hab heir ein 12 " Notebook und das Display macht nur 1024x768 schreib da also rein was das NotBuch Display kann...Hofe es hilft...

```

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    Load    "synaptics"

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

    Load       "GLcore"

# This loads the DRI module

    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

    Option "AllowMouseOpenFail"

    Option "NvAGP"   "1"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "Keyboard"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

    Option "XkbVariant"   "de_DE@euro"

#    Option "XkbOptions"   ""

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mouse1"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

    

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"   "256"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Driver    "synaptics"

    Identifier   "Touchpad"

    Option   "Device"   "/dev/psaux"

    Option   "Protocol"   "auto-dev"

    Option   "LeftEdge"   "1700"

    Option   "RightEdge"   "5300"

    Option   "BottomEdge"   "4200"

    Option   "TopEdge"   "1700"

    Option   "FingerLow"   "25"

    Option   "FingerHigh"   "30"

    Option   "MaxTapTime"   "180"

    Option   "MaxTapMove"   "220"

    Option   "VertScrollDelta" "100"

    Option   "MinSpeed"   "0.06"

    Option   "MaxSpeed"   "0.12"

    Option   "AccelFactor"   "0.0010"

    Option   "SHMConfig"   "on"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the XF86Config man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Asus LCD"

    Option   "DPMS"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   31.5 - 57.0

#    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync   31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 50-90

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

#Section "Device"

#    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

#    VendorName   "Unknown"

#    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset   "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

#    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

#EndSection

# Device configured by xf86config:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "i855 IGM"

    Driver      "i810"

    Option "AGPMode"   "4"

    Option "AGPFastWrite"   "True"

    Option "EnablePageFlip"   "True"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"

    VideoRam    65536

    VendorName   "Intel Corp."

    BusID   "PCI:0:2:0"

    BoardName   "855GM Chipset Graphic Controller"

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "i855 IGM"

    Monitor     "Asus LCD"

    DefaultDepth 16

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Touchpad" "AlwaysCore"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

    Option "BlankTime"      "5"

    Option "StandbyTime"   "10"

    Option "SuspendTime"   "20"

    Option "OffTime"      "30"

EndSection

 Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

 EndSection

```

----------

## PhoenixCP

Ausserdem fehlt bei dir noch die Zeile

```

Screen "<deine Screen-Bezeichnung>" 

```

in deiner Konfig. Orientier dich am besten an der .conf von BigMadF.

----------

## firefighter99

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> hallo,
> 
> den treiber hast du aber im kernel aktiviert? ich hab die gleiche karte... und worked good 
> 
> schau bitte mal.
> ...

 

Ich hab grad die Konfig von BigMadF mal getestet - gleiches Problem. Was den Treiber im kernel angeht, so hab ich den i810 wohl als Modul vorliegen:

$genkernel --menuconfig all

unter: Device Drivers ->Graphics support -> <M> Intel 810/815 support + [*] use VESA Generalized Timing Formula.

als built-in geht das nicht. Ich muss aber auch zugeben, dass ich kernel kompilieren hasse. Hab ich da was vergessen, bzw. falsch gemacht?

----------

## py-ro

Ist das Modul auch geladen?

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

ich kenn leider den genkernel nicht - hatte nie das vergnügen  :Smile:  *lach*

kernel compilen wirst du wohl oder übel früher oder später lernen müssen....

würd ich dir sehr empfehlen, da mal einen blick draufzuwerfen... (ist eigentlich überhaupt nicht schwer...)

sonst melde dich halt nocht, dann sag ich dir welche optionen das wären...

hth,

ciao

----------

## Anarcho

Wenn das ding als Modul kompiliert ist, hast du es dann auch geladen?

Was gibt denn

```
lsmod
```

aus?

Ansonsten würde ich mal den Vesa-Treiber probieren. Der sollte es auf jedenfall tun.

Also einfach unter Driver "vesa" schreiben anstatt den Treiber vom i810 nehmen.

----------

## firefighter99

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Ist das Modul auch geladen?

 

Ist das Modul intel_agp oder? Wenn ja, das ist geladen

lsmod:

```
Module                  Size  Used by

8139too                19200  0 

mii                     4096  1 8139too

snd_intel8x0           28168  0 

snd_ac97_codec         60292  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_pcm                78472  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_timer              19460  1 snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          8968  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

snd_mpu401_uart         5760  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_rawmidi            18980  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_device          6408  1 snd_rawmidi

snd                    42980  7 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device

intel_agp              16284  1 

agpgart                26408  1 intel_agp

sbp2                   20232  0 

ohci1394               28932  0 

ieee1394               87860  2 sbp2,ohci1394

usb_storage            25600  0 

ehci_hcd               25092  0 

usbcore                91744  4 usb_storage,ehci_hcd
```

Last edited by firefighter99 on Wed Aug 11, 2004 8:49 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## _hephaistos_

ja, zeig mal ein lsmod:

agpgart und i830 bzw. i810 sollten auch geladen sein...

ciao

----------

## py-ro

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=208823&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=vbe

Doppelposts sind nicht nett.....

----------

## firefighter99

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=208823&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=vbe
> 
> Doppelposts sind nicht nett.....

 

jein. Es gibt auch viele, die nicht die englische threads lesen. Sorry, wenn das nicht sauber war   :Confused: 

----------

## PhoenixCP

So, nachdem sich herausgestellt hatte, das der Firefighter ein Studienkollege von mir ist (ja, die Welt ist klein, auch im Gentoo-Forum) haben wir das Problem per ICQ gelöst und ihn bis zum emergen (hoffentlich erfolgreich) des Gnomes gebracht.

Damit hat sich auch dieses Problem lösen lassen.

Ciao

PhoenixCP & BigMadF

----------

